# does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit?



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit?
beside a blurry shot from the commercial http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (shwagondawheels)*









best I could do


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (tjm0852)*

thanks man,








but that is the only pic ive seen and its not a good one with two guys in front of it.


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (shwagondawheels)*

the others I found were even worse http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (tjm0852)*

thats what its lookin like


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (shwagondawheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shwagondawheels* »_does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? 

is vw really making a harlequin again?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_
is vw really making a harlequin again?

Not likely......but never say never.....but not likely....


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (TURBO PAUL)*

i just thought somebody knew something i didnt. i didnt think vw was gonna make it again.


----------



## VReihen (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (bluesbrothers)*

I just found this in another thread.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (VReihen)*

im glad to see im not the only loser who was excited to see the Harlequin in the commercial


----------



## Rennenfahrzeug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (ih8erickempf)*

x2


----------



## sandmbmxer631 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (Rennenfahrzeug)*

It was at waterfest. Here are two pics I took. Second isn't all that great.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

give me one with a 2.0 TDI or 1.4 TSI and i'm game!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Looks like the color scheme for half the rice boy civics around here. Cheap unpainted fiberglass bumper, ghetto carbon hood, mismatched doors from where they wrecked the car from lack of driving talent... (I know the dub is paint, but think about it a minute)
I'd rather see it in bright colors in the true harlequin spirit.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

why so blue, Panda Bear?








I like it...


----------



## FierceVW (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


----------



## myblueR32 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (FierceVW)*

I love it 
I wish they had made it for the mk4 R32


----------



## Bruno52287 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (myblueR32)*


----------



## roofadoofalus (Jul 2, 2006)

can someone please explain the appeal of these cars to me


----------



## apolloglx (Apr 5, 2006)

It was fun for the mk3 but doesnt fit the new ones, looks salvaged


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (apolloglx)*

i didn't think that they were going to produce the harliquin in a MK5?
i loved the MK3 version, but the MK5 version is lame. the thing about the other was that VW used bright colors that offset each panel, now their just useing bland colors and it doesn't work as well.


----------



## RiegerGTB1.8t (Feb 4, 2005)

looks pretty good


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (******)*

I think it looks good. I had no idea they were seriously selling them like that, I thought it was just... advertisement.

_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_i didn't think that they were going to produce the harliquin in a MK5?
i loved the MK3 version, but the MK5 version is lame. the thing about the other was that VW used bright colors that offset each panel, now their just useing bland colors and it doesn't work as well.

Eh, they're "Euro" colors. I think the old one looked a lot more like it was put together from salvaged cars than the new one. Maybe you just dont like mk5s?


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (Kougaiji)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kougaiji* »_I think it looks good. I had no idea they were seriously selling them like that, I thought it was just... advertisement.
Eh, they're "Euro" colors. I think the old one looked a lot more like it was put together from salvaged cars than the new one. Maybe you just dont like mk5s?

it doesn't have anything to do with it being a MK5, i just don't like the bland coloring of the new harliquin. i hate the fact that vw is going with all of these lame colors now. they've lost their balls.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *apolloglx* »_It was fun for the mk3 but doesnt fit the new ones, looks salvaged

I was thinking the same thing. It looks horrible. The real Harlequin Golf had colour!!  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








PS: The Mk5 Golf is fugly, so that doesn't help it either.


----------



## roofadoofalus (Jul 2, 2006)

holy chitlins!


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (roofadoofalus)*

I'd buy it 

And call it patches


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*

Yup! I would buy one







It could park in my driveway next to this


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

i really think the gray scale version would be alot better if it was all flat with clear coat.
and they had 2 panels the same color.


----------



## D-OriginalTopshotta (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

The best harlequin of all time


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (D-OriginalTopshotta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-OriginalTopshotta* »_The best harlequin of all time









Looks better with the powder coated type T's. 
Search "VrClownCar"


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (roofadoofalus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roofadoofalus* »_can someone please explain the appeal of these cars to me

It shows VW owners have fun with their cars. Can you imagine BMW owners driving around in cars that look patched togther? Sure...


----------



## landon (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (D-OriginalTopshotta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-OriginalTopshotta* »_The best harlequin of all time









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1GTIbreakdown (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (shwagondawheels)*

funny that color scheme sold me on the mk5 jus' because theyre offerin em


----------



## Bannana Pancakes (May 2, 2006)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (A1GTIbreakdown)*

eww i hate the new harlequin it looks like a$$....it looks like a justyard put into one car...it will never be the same





























-kYle


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (A1GTIbreakdown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1GTIbreakdown* »_funny that color scheme sold me on the mk5 jus' because theyre offerin em

BTW everyone... as of right now, they are *not* offering this as a paint scheme for sale. it's just a marketing ploy. The commercial was about the cars multiplying like Rabbits... the white and black Rabbit go into the tunnel, and out pops a bunch of gray Rabbits and one patchwork one... this is how Rabbits in nature work


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_The commercial was about the cars multiplying like Rabbits... the white and black Rabbit go into the tunnel, and out pops a bunch of gray Rabbits and one patchwork one... this is how Rabbits in nature work









Yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was wondering if i was the only person to pick up on that.


----------



## 2.Vent0 (Jan 13, 2006)

the new one looks like ass.....the mk3 looked original, the mk5 looks like the just pieces it together.....add some color to it and i MITE think about going to look at one....but mkVs suck anyway


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (Bannana Pancakes)*

Hmmm...looks likea Rabbit.....go figure.







...no, seriously.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (vwsteve)*

I dig the new one as well
The mk3 shows that we like to have fun with our cars and the mk5 shows that we rather drive a salvaged VW than anyother car
Its almost rat style, just add a little rust, lol


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: does any one have a good pic of the MKV Harlequin Rabbit? (FourDoorLovin)*

I wonder what the interior looks like







If there is anything special


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_
I was thinking the same thing. It looks horrible. The real Harlequin Golf had colour!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








PS: The Mk5 Golf is fugly, so that doesn't help it either.
 i think this looks more salvaged. or anyway it looks like 8 clowns are going to come out of it. gray scale is more classy and besides...mks colors were on mk3s and the mkv colors are on mkvs. its consistent at least.


----------



## TurboXpert (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_
i just don't like the bland coloring of the new harliquin. i hate the fact that vw is going with all of these lame colors now.

I will agree with you on this.........
I got to look at it upclose when i was at WF and it doesnt do anything for me. It does look like some parts are unpainted. It was different with the MK3 cause the color selection was much brighter. VWoA should have waited till more color selections came out before trying this. Also the placing of the color scheme is way off even
JM2­¢


----------

